# ✨Celeste Giving DIY Leo Sculpture & Shooting Stars✨



## Blood Eclipse (May 4, 2020)

TTing to get a certain villager of the feline species.  And I didn't expect Isabelle to announce shooting star. I thought someone else might need a Leo Sculpture DIY recipe, so I haven't fowarded time yet. If you're interested in coming over Celeste will be on the right hand side. I'll probably be hosting for an hour. I'll be letting in 1 or two people at a time, so things won't become a mess. Tips are not necessary to enter, but will be appreciated.

Edit: Celeste should now be on the left hand side.


----------



## DewDrops (May 4, 2020)

I am interested!


----------



## Pendar (May 4, 2020)

Would like to come if possible please


----------



## nekko (May 4, 2020)

I'm also interested!


----------



## Pendar (May 4, 2020)

Pendar said:


> Would like to come if possible please


My wife also please


----------



## minnue (May 4, 2020)

I'd like to come please!


----------



## th8827 (May 4, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## animal_hunter (May 4, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 4, 2020)

e: Whoops, misread, my bad. Sorry! Thanks for doing this for others, though!


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 4, 2020)

I’m interested if you’re still open!


----------



## puppyish (May 4, 2020)

I accidentally sold my leo diy and she wouldn’t give me another, would love if I could come give another try!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 4, 2020)

puppyish said:


> I accidentally sold my leo diy and she wouldn’t give me another, would love if I could come give another try!



Sure! Do u still have the ddc?


----------



## puppyish (May 4, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> Sure! Do u still have the ddc?


don't think you sent me one, I made this mistake on my own a few nights ago lol


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 4, 2020)

puppyish said:


> don't think you sent me one



Yeah I misread  sending one now


----------



## rengetsu (May 4, 2020)

Is there room for me?


----------



## Aliya (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if you're still having people!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 4, 2020)

rengetsu said:


> Is there room for me?


Yup! Sending ddc now. ^^


----------



## th8827 (May 4, 2020)

Judging by the likes, I think that you may have skipped me.


----------



## OrangeBud (May 4, 2020)

I would like to join!


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 4, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Judging by the likes, I think that you may have skipped me.


Same....


----------



## Xdee (May 4, 2020)

Hii would love to stop by if you’re still open


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 4, 2020)

=_= communication error. If you were disconnected pls pm me for new code.


----------



## Lycheee (May 4, 2020)

Hello! If your still letting people in, could I come by? : )


----------



## icyii (May 4, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## animal_hunter (May 4, 2020)

seems to have gotten disconnected?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 5, 2020)

If I missed anyone let me know. Will be closing soon.


----------



## Ingegno (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come! 

Edit: Just realized I already got a recipe tonight! Nevermind!


----------

